# Hello



## slave_wife (Feb 1, 2020)

Hello. I am new to this page. I accidentally stumbled upon this page; however, i believe it will be a great site for me as i have A LOT of issues in my marriage. 

Looking forward to getting some advice.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, welcome to TAM!

So what's going on the brings you here.


----------



## maddisweet (Feb 3, 2020)

Hello, welcome!


----------

